
Nicehash down – rumors of $60M in Bitcoin stolen - greg7mdp
https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/7hxxp3/hicehash_hacked/
======
sundvor
Confirmed. Posting this here rather than a new thread...
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/7i0s6o/official_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/7i0s6o/official_press_release_statement_by_nicehash/)

They owed me (edit: was myself) ~USD100 , being a week or so away from payout.
I'm only mining to an external address - so that's only lost if they go out of
business then I guess? Didn't like the thought of mining to their own wallets
after trying it once before.

I hope they recover. I really like their software.

~~~
antiphase
They owed _me_ , unless you are them.

~~~
sundvor
Cheers. Whilst entirely off topic, as a Norwegian expat in an English speaking
country I do appreciate the correction. :) I found
[https://writingexplained.org/me-vs-myself-
difference](https://writingexplained.org/me-vs-myself-difference) which was a
nice explanation.

------
cjlars
It seems as though Bitcoin is the least secure of all the 'stores of value'. I
can find few examples, outside of military operations, with more than $10M in
gold lost to a heist, yet it happens multiple times a year with Bitcoin. And
it's not like someone is logging into your Fidelity account and taking all
those APPL shares.

~~~
spiorf
It's not like in 1800 news of stolen gold was instantly broadcasted to the
whole world.

~~~
cjlars
Yes, but even the largest known gold heists are, for the most part, smaller
than what we're seeing in bitcoin.

